# watt rms et watt normaux



## beber77 (7 Avril 2005)

bonjours je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre les watts rms et les watts "normaux", quelqu'un la connait-il ?
1 watt rms = combien de watts "normaux" ?

merci pour les réponses


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2005)

le watt rms est une arnaque sans fondement, un argument marketting à deux balles si je ne m'abuse (détrompez-moi les zaudiophiles mais je crois que j'ai raison)


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2005)

Il me semble bien que les watts RMS, ou plus précisément la puissance RMS est une notion relativement acceptable (basée sur une équivalence de puissance moyenne en continu). Ce qui est bidon, c'est la puissance-crête, parfois appelée, je crois, puissance musicale. S'il y a plein de définition c'est parce qu'on travaille en alternatif avec des sinusoïdes (enfin plus ou moins) et on peut donc bien s'amuser  : prendre la puissance à l'amplitude maximale, ça fait des gros chiffres ; prendre une moyenne du courant et une moyenne de tension (enfin en valeur absolue) et ça donne du RMS, il me semble, tenir compte du déphasage, demander à la police.

À la fin, le mieux est d'écouter la musique. Il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir des centaines de watts. Certains des amplis les plus branchés délivrent quelques watts et sont somptueux (parait-il, je n'en ai pas   ) avec des enceintes du même niveau à haut rendement. Il y a des enceintes à bas rendement qui ont vraiment besoin de puissance mais rien on peut parfaitement rendre les voisins sourds avec un ampli 2x 30 W (RMS ou efficaces)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2005)

beber77 a dit:
			
		

> bonjours je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre les watts rms et les watts "normaux", quelqu'un la connait-il ?
> 1 watt rms = combien de watts "normaux" ?
> 
> merci pour les réponses



C'est quoi des watts normaux ?


----------



## iMax (8 Avril 2005)

Non, je crois que les Watts RMS sont ce qu'on pourrait qualifier de notation raisonnable....

Ce sont les Watts PMTO qui sont un pur produit marketing....


----------



## beber77 (8 Avril 2005)

je crois bien que les watts rms ne sont pas marketing justement ce sont les vrais mesures ! 
un watt rms est plus puissant qu'un watt "normal"


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (8 Avril 2005)

C'est en anglais, mais ça en parle : Why there is no such thing as 'RMS watts' or 'watts RMS' and never has been

@+

Guillaume


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2005)

beber77 a dit:
			
		

> bonjours je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre les watts rms et les watts "normaux", quelqu'un la connait-il ?
> 1 watt rms = combien de watts "normaux" ?
> 
> merci pour les réponses


 
Dis donc kiki, tu t'es cru sur le forum de "cochonnes zé bagnolles tunées" ??

File..


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

beber77 a dit:
			
		

> je crois bien que les watts rms ne sont pas marketing justement ce sont les vrais mesures !
> un watt rms est plus puissant qu'un watt "normal"



Bon, soyons sérieux, là, mesurer la puissance d'un système de reproduction du son en watts, qu'ils soient RMS, musicaux, en crète, ou quoi que ce soit, est une abération engendrée pour de pures raisons marketing.

Pour la puissance sonore, c'est l'ensemble ampli+enceintes qui est à considérer, et c'est en décibels (ou en bels si l'ampli est vraiment TRES puissant   ).

Mesurer en watts revient à mesurer la capacité d'un récipient en cm, la puissance sonore est une mesure de pression acoustique (en fait d'écarts de pression entre ventres et creux de l'onde sonore), dépendante certes de la consommation électrique de l'amplificateur (eh oui, en fait, c'est comme les perceuses électriques, c'est souvent ça qu'ils appellent puissance), mais pas seulement, entrent en ligne de compte aussi la valeur du signal d'entrée, et du rendement des enceintes. Un exemple, avec les deux premiers paramètres identiques, des enceintes ayant un rendement de 93 db/watt à 1m produiront un volume sonore deux fois plus puissant qu'avec des enceintes de 90 db/w à 1m.

Par ailleurs, il faut aussi voir la "plage utilisable" de l'ampli. En effet, en dehors de quelques "hauts de gamme", la plupart des ampli voient leur "pointe" de puissance située dans la partie non linéaire de leur courbe caractéristique, ce qui provoque de la distorsion, et empêche ainsi de les utiliser "a fond".

Voilà pour ce que j'en sais.


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

Nan la disto c'est bien 

Et quid du RMS Titanic ?? une arnaque qui traversera l'atlantique ou pas ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nan la disto c'est bien
> 
> Et quid du RMS Titanic ?? une arnaque qui traversera l'atlantique ou pas ??



La disto, sur ton ampli d'instrument, je dis pas, mais là, j'ai cru comprendre qu'on parlait de Hi Fi, et dans ce cas, la disto de l'ampli va distordre la distortion de ta basse. Dis, tordu ce raisonnement, non ?   

pour le RMS Titanic, c'est un problème de (grand) fond qui me laisse de glace


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2005)

Il me semblait rien confondre  bref... si c'est pas entièrement de la foutaise ça l'est quand même un peu

en gros, selon la police, un ampli consomme des watt/heures, ces watts consommés se perdent en chaleur part effet joule (surtout dans les amplis très haute-fidélités qui permettent de couper le chauffage dans un studio l'hiver), ceux qui restent (les watts, faut suivre) permettent d'amplifier* un signal électrique pour l'acheminer à travers des cables vers des hauts-parleurs qui ont à la fois deux caractéristiques à savoir une impédance** et un rendement. Le tout agite une membrane produisant une pression accoustique, mesurable celle-ci en décibels (attention, échelle logarithmique).

voilà voilà, sinon tout flotte ?

*on parle d'amplification pure : les conversions numérique/analogique et autres filtres passe/coupe ce que tu veux se sont faites avant 

** pour simplifier : une résistance mais en courant alternatif
     pour ne pas simplifier :  L&#8217;impédance est le rapport de l'amplitude complexe d'une grandeur
     sinusoïdale (tension électrique, pression acoustique) à l'amplitude complexe de la grandeur induite 
     (courant électrique, flux de vitesse).


----------



## FANREM (9 Avril 2005)

En theorie, la vraie puissance correspond à la tension au carré délivrée par un ampli divisée par la résistance (normalement 8 Ohms, et ceci sur une plage de frequences généralement comprise entre 20 Hz - 20 kHz, avec un taux de distorsion prédéfini (en général légèrement inférieur à 1%), et les deux canaux chargés. Normalement, on obtient une puissance Efficace ou RMS
La puisance musicale est la valeur extreme de puissance constatée pendant un laps de temps tres court

A partir de cela, tous les débordements sont possibles pour augmenter la puissance sur le papier et les constructeurs ne s'en privent pas.

Il suffit de mesurer sur une seule frequence (1 Khz généralement) ou de diminuer la résistance à la valeur de 4 Ohms pour voir la puissance doubler. Ainsi le même ampli qui délivre une puissance de 2 x 50 Watts Eff de 20 à 20 kHz sous 8 Ohms avec 2 canaux chargés et 0,9% de distorsion peut monter à 2 x 100 Watts à 1000 HZ sous 4 Ohms et 2 canaux chargés aussi.

La on reste encore dans le commercialement correct, mais il y a pire

La puissance crete ou crete a crete peut faire varier la puissance dans un facteur de x4 et x8
On peut aussi accepter un taux de distorsion de 15% (signal absolument inaudible) mais forte augmentation de la puissance
et le comble de tout, additionner les puissances extremes de chaque canal. On peut ainsi se retrouver avec des auto-radios estampillés 200 Watts facilement, et des kits Home cinéma marqués 1000 Watts alors qu'ils délivrent 5 x 20 Watts. Cela est aussi particulierement vrai pour les kits d'enceintes pour nos chers Pc ou Macs.

Donc méfiance absolue, et bien analyser toutes les conditions de mesure avant de faire un choix


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, soyons sérieux, là, mesurer la puissance d'un système de reproduction du son en watts, qu'ils soient RMS, musicaux, en crète, ou quoi que ce soit, est une abération engendrée pour de pures raisons marketing.
> 
> Pour la puissance sonore, c'est l'ensemble ampli+enceintes qui est à considérer, et c'est en décibels (ou en bels si l'ampli est vraiment TRES puissant   ).
> 
> ...



C'est très bien dit (comme le post de Fanrem d'ailleurs) et c'est pas plus mal de rappeler que le bruit ne s'exprime pas directement en watts (encore que, mais on serait dans tous les cas bien en-dessous de la puissance consommée par l'ampli, ce dont il était question jusqu'ici  ).  Ceci dit, si on élimine les autoradios ou les encientes amplifiées pour lesquels l'esbroufe sans aucune signification semble être la règle, connaître la puissance d'un ampli n'est pas totalement idiot pour avoir une idée de sa compatibilité avec des enceintes : un ampli de 2x5W pourra très bien convenir avec des enceintes à haut rendement mais pas du tout avec des enceintes à faible rendement. Maintenant, les enceintes hifi  qui ont besoin d'un ampli de 2x200W RMS ont aussi besoin d'un bon carnet de chèques il me semble.   

(mon vieil ampli, 35 ans bientôt, fait, je crois 2x35W et sur les enceintes que j'ai, il en a plus que suffisamment sous le pied)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est très bien dit (comme le post de Fanrem d'ailleurs) et c'est pas plus mal de rappeler que le bruit ne s'exprime pas directement en watts (encore que, mais on serait dans tous les cas bien en-dessous de la puissance consommée par l'ampli, ce dont il était question jusqu'ici  ).  Ceci dit, si on élimine les autoradios ou les encientes amplifiées pour lesquels l'esbroufe sans aucune signification semble être la règle, connaître la puissance d'un ampli n'est pas totalement idiot pour avoir une idée de sa compatibilité avec des enceintes : un ampli de 2x5W pourra très bien convenir avec des enceintes à haut rendement mais pas du tout avec des enceintes à faible rendement. Maintenant, les enceintes hifi  qui ont besoin d'un ampli de 2x200W RMS ont aussi besoin d'un bon carnet de chèques il me semble.
> 
> (mon vieil ampli, 35 ans bientôt, fait, je crois 2x35W et sur les enceintes que j'ai, il en a plus que suffisamment sous le pied)



venant de toi, le compliment vaut son pesant de ... cacawatts 

J'ai pu vérifier tes dires depuis que mon fils, éploré, s'est aperçu que son Home Cinéma de "500" watts (un Sony, marque pourtant réputée sérieuse) faisait à peine plus de bruit que mon vieil (et oui, moi aussi, mais moins que le tien, il n'aura que vingt cinq ans en août prochain) ampli Technics  de deux fois 25 watts, avec deux enceintes estampillées 40 watts maxi, mais haut rendement.


----------

